# ROSCOE, IL: "Canelo" - 10 m/o neutered male - URGENT RESCUE/HOME/TRAINING NEEDED ASAP



## kthibo (Mar 20, 2014)

*ROSCOE, IL: "Canelo" - 10 m/o neutered male - URGENT RESCUE/HOME/TRAINING NEEDED ASAP*

Hi there, I just joined this forum barely a week ago (if that), excited and talking about the GSD I was rescuing but, unfortunately, and I feel a cad to say this so soon after getting him but I know my limitations and he is too much for me to handle. 

This is not listed under 'Urgent' because he is not in a kill shelter. I do not intend to send him to any shelter because I believe his aggressive tendencies will have him almost immediately euthanized even in a low-kill environment. 

However, this is an URGENT case, as I cannot keep him in my home with his behavioral issues. He needs a home with a highly experienced owner willing to help him work through his issues or a rescue that will house/work with him until they can place him with a foster who can continue his rehabilitation.

I got him from an owner who was giving him up after being hit by a car (other than a cut on his foot, which is largely healed, he escaped unscathed). I was told that he had minor behavioral issues; chewing, not housebroken, barking at cars, being excitable around dogs (though not aggressive according to the previous owner); and that he needed obedience training but overall he had a good disposition, was good with people and children, and just needed some direction. 

I have found very quickly that this is NOT the case and he has many problems that need to be addressed ASAP. He is food aggressive, and has attempted to go after both my sister and our family dog either while he was eating or his food was being brought. He is gate aggressive when being left in a run or outdoor pen. Because of my job and volunteer work, and because he has not acclimated himself towards anyone but myself I have had to bring him with me wherever I go, I have had to put him in both and on both occasions he has attempted to bite me when trying to close him into the run or pen. Although he does not do so when being crated (though does attempt to 'headbutt' the door open while trying to close it). Also possibly fence aggressive, he would not bark at me when I approached, however, he would when other people passed by him in the outdoor pen.

I believe he also definitely has some fear aggression as well as some dominant/aggressive issues. Since bringing him home, introducing him to other people, he would wag his tail and put his ears back, lick, then snap, charge, bark, and attempt to bite. Because I restrain him and he is unable to reach his target of aggression, he will displace his temper towards the nearest object (pillow, tablecloth, etc). With me, he does not display food aggression or fear aggression, but is attempting dominant behaviors like mouthing if I go to push him off the couch after he has jumped up. I DO NOT allow such behaviors, or any of the behaviors above, and correct until he backs down/submits but he is constantly pushing the boundaries and no one else in my house is able or willing to handle him. I have had to keep him tethered to me with a lead constantly since bringing him home and have started him on a pinch collar when on-leash, which seems to be helping.

He does not know or respond to his name. I believe he had little to no socialization and very limited interaction with his previous owner.

He has also never lived in a house before until now, so he has no house manners. Attempts to chew and pick up anything an everything and tries to jump up on furniture. I have been working with him on the house breaking and he is actually doing very well, has not had an accident yet and seems to understand so far outside is 'potty-time.' Though he still adjusting, he is doing better in the crate. He walks very well on the lead with the pinch, but I'm not sure how he would respond to his worst distraction (cars) as I have just started him on it.

I have had him neutered, he is up-to-date on all his shots, and have had him checked and cleared for all blood parasites. He is purebred, but not registered with the AKC.

I really think this guy could be a great dog, he has a lot of potential, but he NEEDS training that I am unfortunately unable to provide. 

If you, or anyone you know, or any rescue you know of, would be willing to take and give him the work he needs, PLEASE respond to this post immediately and we can get in contact and work out the details of his rehoming.

URGENT. I CANNOT keep him much longer. 

((I will post a picture of him later. He is an absolutely beautiful dog))

P.S. Roscoe is actually in Northern Illinois... When I posted my introduction I was thinking of Central Standard Time and said I lived in Central Illinois on accident. But I would be willing to transport him, or at least meet halfway for the right home!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How long has this dog been with you?


----------



## kthibo (Mar 20, 2014)

Only a couple days. A big part of his aggression MAY be adjusting to a new environment along with the now added stress of the neutering, he really can be a very loving dog, however, I live with my 13 year old sister who would not be able to control him if he turned one of his fits on her. 

If I lived on my own or with adults only I would probably give him a little more time and see if he adjusts with some strong guidance. Unfortunately, that is not the case and I do not want to run the risk of him causing serious injury.


----------



## jparker0418 (Mar 20, 2011)

Could you post some pics please?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh boy. Everything in the post screams not socialized and untrained. He doesn't know because he was never taught and because of human error(previous owner) this dog is in jeopardy of being put down . I would also like to see a picture if possible.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that the puppy is really stressed out and acting out. Three days is nowhere near enough for a dog to adjust to a new environment. He would need exercise to burn off some of the energy and limited interactions with people and other animals so that he can de-stress. Please google "two week shutdown" which is recommended when bringing a new dog into the home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> I think that the puppy is really stressed out and acting out. Three days is nowhere near enough for a dog to adjust to a new environment. He would need exercise to burn off some of the energy and limited interactions with people and other animals so that he can de-stress. Please google "two week shutdown" which is recommended when bringing a new dog into the home.


Agreed.


----------



## kthibo (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, I know very well that he cannot possibly be adjusted to the new environment yet. I know it must all be very confusing for him, being in this strange place so different from his last home and seeing people so often. That I understand entirely. But whether or not his violent behavior stems from anxiety/stress due to the change of circumstances, the point remains the same: his outbursts are dangerous and I am not equipped to handle them. In a couple of weeks his behavior will probably improve, but to what degree... 

Honestly, I believe this dog has definite aggression caused by lack of socialization and enforcement of rules and boundaries. If it were as simple as nipping, or any of the little house training needs, or even just mild aggression I would be willing to wait and work through his issues. But his outbursts are in no way docile and come at random. He could definitely inflict serious damage on someone. Other than myself, my father has spent the most time with him, he seems to really like him, then out of no where, whether he's touching him or not, the dog snaps and lunges and will try to bite. I can't simply keep him away from people and hope he gets better, lack of socialization doesn't improve with isolation (neither does sudden, overwhelming socialization either, I know), he warmed up to me within hours but I can't work quietly with even one other person because we will be progressing nicely, we're rewarding the good behavior and making it a positive experience, he's absolutely loving it, then he snaps. Or he doesn't. And then next time he does. He's unpredictable.

Like I said, I absolutely think his guy can be a wonderful dog. About 70% of the time he is. But for that other 30% he unpredictable and dangerous to a degree I was not prepared to deal with.

I don't at all regret taking him, the previous owner had planned to take him to a shelter where, I believe, he would have been soon after euthanized. But I cannot keep this dog.


----------



## kthibo (Mar 20, 2014)

Here are some pictures of Canelo.


----------



## kthibo (Mar 20, 2014)

I have been advised not to try to place this dog privately due to liability reasons. I have inquired several resuces but because he has bite history he is unlikely to be able to be accepted. He will not be returned to the previous owner. I am going to try to contact local police departments to see if he might be accepted to be put in their K9 Training Unit.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Could it be his thyroid? That can cause sudden outbursts of aggression.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for trying to help this boy. What is the bite history? And what's with the unpredictability? This can either be a misinterpretation on your part, or a very serious issue - something nobody can say for sure without seeing the dog. But it sounds like it's very hard on you right now. I'm sorry things aren't working out for you with him, that sucks.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest evaluating him by an experienced working dog trainer (not the average pet trainer). Some of the hard drive dogs can be extremely rough and mouthy, an have outbursts of mouthing zoomiee, which people can mistake for aggression. Or it could be a nerve issue. Without seeing the dog it is hard to say what it is.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

My girl used to get the mouthing zoomies pretty intensely. With play growls, and bruising. She was playing but it looked like aggression. We had her thyroid evaluated.


----------

